# pontiac porn



## facn8me (Jul 30, 2011)

Original no... But naked pontiac engine porn is alright in my book. 1966 YD 389 39k original miles. Freshened up with a summit racing 2801 cam. PY tri-power kit. NOW I just need to pull the old engine and trans, cut the exhaust off, pull the rear end out, undercoat the back, clean seal and paint the diff, new springs in the rear re-install diff install engine and trans, install exhaust and fire this mother up.....


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

NICE!!!!!.....love those valve covers, looks like there will be another Goat in sheeps clothing running the streets and beating up on unsuspecting Chevy's and Fords. Should have all that done and video by Sunday, right?....


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Looks great. And you gotta LOVE the price you paid for it!!!


----------



## facn8me (Jul 30, 2011)

I'm thinking next sunday Instig8.. Yeah I'm in it pretty good geetee... $2100ish including the tri power kit... not too shabby.


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Sweet, love the blue on the intake and valve covers, nice detail.


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Very nice. :cheers 


Almost too pretty to put in the car. I saw a show once where Chip Foose likened opening the hood on a car to opening a jewel box. Looks like you've got a jewel of an engine there! 

Curious; are you gonna run headers or manifolds?


----------



## MAXXFJ (Nov 22, 2009)

Man, that's nice looking. Wish like hell my 389 looked like that. Mine is on the complete other end of the spectrum, sitting on an engine stand behind the car waiting for extra cash to do it up, some day I guess. Also kicking around the idea of dropping in a new ('04/'05) engine & rebuild the original when I can. Just thinking out loud I guess...


----------



## facn8me (Jul 30, 2011)

It's amazing what a can of paint can do. I plan on running manifold with the pypes down pipes and magnaflow on back Alky


----------



## teamwoody72 (May 23, 2008)

where can I get those valve covers...very nice


----------



## facn8me (Jul 30, 2011)

Ames, look in the new product section online. $159 bucks. They have them in raw alluminum and black with the arrowhead and pontiac in raw (i assume) alluminum. As mine were not coated with anything. I clear coated them first and the saw some done up in blue. I taped off the arrowhead and letters sanded them (400 grit) and repainted blue.


----------



## Pete F (Feb 19, 2012)

Great looking engine!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! good luck with her.


----------



## Boston GTO (Dec 30, 2011)

Thats sick


----------



## ppurfield001 (Jan 21, 2008)

Nice looking engine.


----------



## 68GTO4004Spd (Jun 19, 2008)

I'm in LUST!!!


----------



## Jimmy The Greek (Aug 31, 2011)

Don't get to hot and bothered boys. I am pretty sure those valve covers are padded. I have run my hand over a lot of valve covers in my time and I am pretty sure those aren't natural!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :lol::lol::lol:


The breast engines are painted blue... OOPS! I meant to say the *BEST* engines are painted blue. :rofl::rofl: 

Great engine. Great price. What more can a man ask for?


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Yummy!


----------



## facn8me (Jul 30, 2011)

Decided to run the t350 trans. Won't be running for a week or so but it is in!! Gotta get this damn fan shroud to fit somehow. Time for a little creative modification.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

TH 350 will run fine behind it still running one on the 463 with no issues....


----------



## OrbitOrange (Jul 5, 2010)

sweet, looks great setting in there. $2100 with tri power, better make sure there arent any warrants out for you since you stole that.


----------



## 389tripower65GTO (Feb 2, 2012)

Facn8,
I'd love to hear that sucker run..maybe you could post a vid or her
revving up!


----------

